# Well it's not all fun....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, just to show that it's not all plain sailing with the big ol' barges that I buy...

The Audi is dead.... well, on life support at the moment.. :lol:

It's not missed a beat since I bought it, hasn't put a foot wrong...

I drove into work today, just went to start it about an hour ago and that's it...

It starts OK, but dies straight away, no dashboard lights or anything...rev counter doesn't work

The battery is fine, the fuel pump seems to be working OK..

All I can figure out is that it's a "sensor" somewhere... fuel/crank/MAF.. something...sure it will be cheap to fix... :tumbleweed:

:lol::lol:

Still a good looking car on the flat bed though... 










Anyway, let the slagging commence...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you got a code reader? Maybe worth investing £50 in a handheld one? Bloody unreliable german garbage.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Anyway, let the slagging commence...


Nah, we wouldn't be that cruel.....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Anyway, let the slagging commence...


German reliability at its best :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Have you got a code reader? Maybe worth investing £50 in a handheld one? Bloody unreliable german garbage.


I have all the Vag.com... just not the time to f**k about with it...

:thumb:

Yip, Where is this German reliability I kept hearing all about eh.... 

It's OK, I'll get home in my ancient £600 Jeep... :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I have all the Vag.com... just not the time to f**k about with it...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


I keep the handheld one in the glovebox for this type of eventuality.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

...must ..resist..


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

immobiliser kicking in ? is chip still in key ?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Baaaaaa haaaaa lol

Only kidding Cuey, was there any signs that it was going to die on the last drive? Low on power, jumpy?

I think it's weird when cars go without an warnings.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Sabotage?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

gm8 said:


> immobiliser kicking in ? is chip still in key ?


I was wondering the same.

You don't have a second key fob you could try, as it does sound like an immobilizer doing it's job? Could be a simply key-fob-battery change being required (fingers crossed)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LOL should have bought a BMW as electrics are dodgy with the Audi's


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah rubbish.... **** happens as they say. Indeed... one can't expect all things like this to be plain sailing - and I hate that sinking feeling when stuff like this happens.

Sure the old girl will be on the mend soon :thumb:

Look on the brightside, it presented a great* EFA *opportunity here:



The Cueball said:


> I have all the Vag.. just not the time to f**k it...
> 
> Where is this German I kept hearing all about eh....
> 
> It's OK, I'll get my £600


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

go Jap


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:speechles Hope its a quick fix for you mate:thumb: Cue pop on the audi forum and see what they say before you go diving in:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Ross if you post on this thread I *WILL* ban you. :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol: ^^^^


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Deano said:


> Ross if you post on this thread I *WILL* ban you. :lol:


Ooh there's a challenge.....


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> go Jap


i agree ... more fun and its easer to find in the car park :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

That'll be 2k for an audi branded sensor then, available as a datnult branded part for 10p


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

It happens mate, just be glad it went wrong while it was stopped in the car park and not during a "spirited" drive 

Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

thats a shame mate, I could have gave you a tow with the mundano while i was there (which has never broken down BTW )

hopefully its a (relatively) cheap and easy fix :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> I keep the handheld one in the glovebox for this type of eventuality.


he would but ive had it for over a year!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Deano said:


> Ross if you post on this thread I *WILL* ban you. :lol:


Could we just set a filter for him, surely that would be more fun :thumb:.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

glad you said it Griz... 

ya big gyppo... :lol:

well, just spoke to the garage, they think it's a fuel pump sensor or something like that... not a major issue...

which, for them, means about £750 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> glad you said it Griz...
> 
> ya big gyppo... :lol:
> 
> ...


gypo indeed mate  i discovered it last week totally forgot all about it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, yeah, I believe you big yin!





:lol:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> glad you said it Griz...
> 
> ya big gyppo... :lol:
> 
> ...


cheaper then pack of chips ... i would buy 3 for "just in case" case :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I reckon MBA has found you and he's playing


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> glad you said it Griz...
> 
> ya big gyppo... :lol:
> 
> ...


Does that include the bottle of krug for them to sip on in front of you, whilst you get tap water?


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

The lengths some people will go to use the old car won't start trick when really you got caught with no tax and insurance!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's unfortunate mate. 20 years ago you could narrow down a problem with a good torch and a cup of tea. Now with the minefield of electrics it could be a silicon nightmare, i hope not. Tens of thousands of moving parts can't last forever whoever puts it together. I hope you find a cheap and quick resolution.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

do not forget to display your do not wash sign


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Or midwife on call.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Sabotage?


Surely not who would bear a grudge against him?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

have you seen the length of that queue?!? 

:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Never mind, I'd rather sit in the comfort of an s8 that refuses to start than be seen driving a pensioners car (Nissan/Honda)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a useful thing to remember when you have a nice car. 

A nice car will never break down it'll just fail to proceed from time to time :thumb:.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

How small a ***** do you need to have to own a car that big?


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

No shame about being on a flatbed... I was on one today as well. OK mainly due to [email protected]@n driver pulling out of a side road and allowing me to smash right into her...

It's rare I admit this BUT.... I'm a little stiff!!!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Well, just to show that it's not all plain sailing with the big ol' barges that I buy...
> 
> The Audi is dead.... well, on life support at the moment.. :lol:
> 
> ...


I have the Audi A3 and that sounds similar to what happened to mine.
Imobiliser not disarming. 
It turned out to be a faulty wire which is between the coil reader and the ignition barrel (a known problem... 'apparently') and under £20.00 part number.... 8D0972275. 
Here you go......
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_Articles/electrical_equipment/immowirereplace.html

PS. My mate (mechanic) put his code reader on it and came up with.....
Fault Code...01176...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01176


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Any update yet as to what the problem was?

Interested as I've an AUDI as well and to know how faults were sorted.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not yet Jim...

I have sent them the links above from tvr8 and they are going to look at that...

they had already came back and said they think it's a wiring fault somewhere... I can't even guess how much of that there is in an S8! 

I'll keep the thread updated with any news...

:thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers, not trying to be nosey, just interested to see how you got on.

Jim


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well................... i can honestly say my "old" Rover hasn't been on the back of one of them,

:tumbleweed:




































yet


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Any news yet Que?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

still in the garage... it's none of the usual stuff....

if it was eastenders we are just at the start of the drums...

dum, dum, dum......


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> dum, dum, dum......


How did you know Ninja's nickname???


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> still in the garage... it's none of the usual stuff....
> 
> if it was eastenders we are just at the start of the drums...
> 
> dum, dum, dum......


Hope it get sorted quickly and cheaply mate. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> How did you know Ninja's nickname???


*slap*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well, finally got her back tonight...

problem was traced to some sensor which connects the key fob to the immobiliser... so kind of the known issue, but different...

it had to go into the nearest Audi dealer as well :wall::wall:

total cost was £250... which included 2 goes on the flatbed, so not too bad..

they also done 2 FOC warranty claims on her... how is that for service! :lol:

should be all fixed and good to go now... hopefully just a daft small issue...

:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Result good man:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the Tags in this thread lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> I love the Tags in this thread lol


some of them are gallous, its always the most random people as well (well, mostly )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

haters going to hate.... did anyone think I bought a lemon.... tut tut...

this is all you need to know...and she is now back.... :devil:

http://www.motodyne.com/pdfs/audi s8 supercharger 2.pdf

:thumb:

:driver:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So now you have the sound of a v8 and the whine of a supercharger and at the same time v power hits £1.50 a litre ... You lucky bar steward


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> So now you have the sound of a v8 and the whine of a supercharger and at the same time v power hits £1.50 a litre ... You lucky bar steward


:lol: that made me laugh.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> So now you have the sound of a v8 and the whine of a supercharger and at the same time v power hits £1.50 a litre ... You lucky bar steward


you forgot the fuel crisis to.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And the cues, maybe you should just park it on the forecourt


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> And the cues, maybe you should just park it on the forecourt


tell you what cue just rev it at the petrol station soon as you think you have used a fiver then panic buy some more until the pump is bled dry.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one!


----------

